# lawn bowls sports club, here is the survey



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

hope this works people, and you take part, also hope I have set it up so I can actually get answers to the questionnaire. All work in progress. keep an open mind, all comments are welcome, whether you like the idea of such a place or not. cheers


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

sorry wrong post


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

*apologies from yorkshire lass*

apologies to everyone who tries to link into this thread, the administrators insist that I lock it because of the attachments. no third party items allowed. Not sure ow that works since the opinion poll belongs to me anyway. however I am going to do a one question poll which is attached to my first thread, that way I am not breaking their rules.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

They don't like advertising. Think I will stick with the meat and two veg
(the pocket billiards)

:eyebrows:


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

its not an advertisement, an opinion poll and not done on behalf of a company, because at the moment there isn't one. its about nothing more than what is the interest. still suppose rules are rules, can't get the thread off anyway, keep asking them for help but they are not answering me now. covered myself by sending out an apology so people don't open the attachments. had some nice remarks anyway, they all count will have a look at what mitz has suggested, and use a thread using an attached poll and just use the prime question with an option of yes no answers. 
that might work, plenty of other resources for this out there.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Not having a go or anything. Maybe it would be better if those who are
interested speak to you about it by pm. Just a suggestion !


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Not having a go or anything. Maybe it would be better if those who are
> interested speak to you about it by pm. Just a suggestion !


Hi Yorkshire Lass

Maybe the Forum Police can come up with a compromise. At the end of the day all you want is information. That information will be used to help yourself and other including Expats on here.

Come on please try and help surly this is what Forums are all about. 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

okay lets have another go at it. Mitz suggested a new thread attach a poll 

so watch out for it, will do tonight and see what happens. anyone come up with a suggestion on how to lock or get rid of my thread for the here is the survey thread which has word documents attached to it please let me know. Administrators are just not coming back to me for it.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

watch out, FBI, CIA and MI5 will be watching you


----------

